

Petition: Ensure that all military drones are Three Laws Safe - canweriotnow
http://wh.gov/UpFA

======
mooism2
It's been a long time since I read any of Asimov's work... but didn't the
stories conclude that the Three Laws were ultimately both unworkable and
inadequate? I remember a zeroth law being added in (a robot must act in the
general interests of humanity as its top priority).

I think the petition is great as a debate starter, but lousy as a prescription
for public policy.

~~~
canweriotnow
It was intended as a humorous debate starter... but you're right, the logical
conclusion of the 3 Laws in "I, Robot" was that humanity had to be removed
from control and curated by the governing AI for the robots.

Not that drones are capapble of anything like that level of AI... I just
thought it was an amusing way to draw attention to the drone issue.

